# Probleme beim   Einloggen in "MeinVodafone"



## Arved (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
vielleicht weis hier jemand Rat:
Ich habe neuerdings  Probleme  beim einloggen in mein Kundenkonto bei D2:
Wenn ich mich mit meiner Rufnummer und Kennwort einlogge und dann bestätige kommt die Fehlermeldung:
"Systemstörung, versuchen sie es später erneut..."
gehe ich dann auf die Vodafone Hauptseite zurück bin ich dort als eingeloggt angezeigt. Klicke darauf, bekomme die Meldung:" Sie sind mit der Nummer eingeloggt". Normal sollte hier aber "...mit der Nummer 0172XXXeingeloggt" stehen.
Egal, damit habe ich mich abgefunden, an meine Kundendaten komme ich jetzt heran.
Auf Anfrage bei Vodafone wurde mir geantwortet, dass mein Zugang in Ordung sei.
Vielleicht liegt es am AOL9 (danke, Beileidsbekundungen bitte später )

Was mich jetzt am meisten stört:
Es gibt auf der Vodafone-Seite ine Kontaktformular.
Darauf trägt man seinen Namen,Rufnummer usw. und sein Kennwort ein (verschlüsselt****). Schickt man das Formular ab, kommt einige Zeit später eine automatische Bestätigung zurück.
Ich habe jetzt mehrmals dieses Formular benützt und in einigen Fällen keine Antwort bekommen, in einem Fall kam von Vodafone die Email, dass ich mein Formular nicht komplett ausgefüllt hätte und überhaupt keine Frage gestellt hätte.
In der Email war eine Kopie des Kontaktormulars, freundlicher Weise mit lesbarem ,allerdings völlig falschen Kennwort.
Ich habe dass Gefühl, dass hier jemand versucht hat mein Kennwort zu klauen. Im Quelltext des Kontaktformulars
sind allerdings nur Vodafone-Links zu sehen.

Arved


----------



## disciple (13 Juli 2004)

Ruf einfach mal bei der VF Kundenbetreuung an.

Desweiteren sollten eigentlich recht wenige Vodafone-Links im Quelltext zu sehen sein, weil Vodafone die Interaktiven-Teile seiner Webpräsenz nicht selber hostet, entwickelt und pflegt, sondern das von AnnyWay (Materna) machen lässt (vodafoned2.annyway.net)


----------



## Arved (14 Juli 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf einfach mal bei der VF Kundenbetreuung an.



Kundenbetreuung Vodafone gibt leider nur Standartantwort :" Uns sind keinerlei Störungen bekannt, wenden Sie sich an Ihren Provider".

Habe auf jeden Fall das Kennwort geändert-per Post 

Arved


----------

